# Slideshow in HTML (ohne etwas anderes)



## Amr0d (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

mein Vater braucht eine Slideshow mit Produktfotos für eine Waage auf deren Display die Slideshow dann durchläuft. Mit einer Waage meine ich soetwas ähnliches 
http://www.scholz-waagen.de/conpresso/_data/LP-h_M-h_s.jpg Das Bild ist von Google und gehört auch nicht mir. Ist wie gesagt nur ein Beispiel

Das ist natürlich nicht exakt das Modell, habe es nur mal rausgesucht das ihr euch etwas drunter vorstellen könnt. Das Modell von meinem Vater hat auf der Rückseite (Kundenansicht) einen kleinen TFT Bildshirm eingebaut der neue Angebote anzeigen soll in Form von HTML und da liegt für mich auch das Problem. Die Waage kann nichts anderes, kein Javascript oder so sondern nur HTML (laut der Aussage meines Vaters)

Wie mach ich das nun?

Was ich im Kopf hatte wäre sowas gewesen


```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="10;URL=/nächster Ordner mit einem Angbot drin">
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juli 2008)

Moin,

Nur mit HTML bleibt dir da <marquee> als einzige Variante.


----------



## Amr0d (22. Juli 2008)

Ist marquee nicht nur für Laufschrift? Ich hab den Befehl noch nie benutzt deswegen entschuldige meine Unwissenheit


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Juli 2008)

<marquee> kann beliebigen HTML-Code enthalten, auch Bilder können dort eingebettet werden 

Ich würde es allerdings eher empfehlen, es über ein Hintergrundbild zu machen:

```
<marquee style="height:80px;width:500px;"><div style="height:80px;width:1000px;background:url(http://www.tutorials.de/forum/avatars/amr0d.gif);"></div></marquee>
```

Um gleich die nächste Frage zu Beantworten
Nein, es geht nicht, dass die Bilder nahtlos durchlaufen.


----------

